# Crazy cat lady from the midwest



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

Greetings!

So, the forum asks us to tell you all about ourselves... In short, I am an overeducated idiot. I also have a couple of parrots (Dusky conures) in addition to my six kitties. I'd like to think I am a tolerant person, but in this election year, that is getting harder and harder to practice. :fust Really, though... my friends describe me as laid back easy to get along with.

The long version... I am a nurse, but I just lost my job. I hope to find one soon! I used to work in organ transplant. I am a secular humanist now, but I used to be a conservative Christian. My first degree was in world religions with a minor in philosophy. As that got me a job as a waitress, I went back for a second bachelor's in nursing. I also spent six years getting a doctor of pharmacy while I was studying religion, but for a number of reasons, I left that career path (divorce, bankruptcy, a terminally ill mother). I only had my residency to complete. I am wishing I hadn't left it since pharmacists make a boatload of money.... but too late now!

I love animals and typically find them preferable to real people.  I have a very few close friends, and don't like large crowds. I'm an only child and most people find me a bit eccentric... but that is okay! I like being a little weird. 

I am 31 and both my parents have already died (dad died when I was 13 and mom last year). I am divorced and engaged to a creative and wonderful computer geek of a man. I do not want children. Ever. My cats are good enough for me! I am looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Youll fit right in if your a hard core cat lover! Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks, Mitts and Tess! Everyone here seems awesome and I am getting lost looking at everyone's pets.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Welcome to another crazy cat lover! I see my self as a "crazy cat lady" too.... God help my husband when we get a place of our own hahaha


----------

